# NfS Most Wanted 2005 mit Logitech Driving Force GT "einstellungen"



## gaini (25. Februar 2018)

Hallo, wie es der Titel schon verrät habe ich probleme mit den Einstellungen in Need for Speed Most Wanted zu kämpfen.
Die Tastn, das Force Fedback usw geht alles. Nur leidern kann ich die Tasten nich einstellen, da aus irgend einem Grund das Lenkrad immer in den Einstellungen nach unten scrollt.
So als wenn am Steuerkreuz die Taste nach unten defekt ist.
Lenkrad ist abber alles i.o. geht auch in anderen spielen wie underground2 oder the cruw.

Ich spiele Version 1.3 Original mit DVD und habe "resolution Changer" zu laufen um es auf Full HD spielen zu können.

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe.


----------

